# Bird-dropping crab spider with prey



## orionmystery

Bird-dropping crab spider, _Phrynarachne cf decipiens_(?) with wasp prey








you can see the liquefied organs in the abdomen in this image.










All with natural light because the spider plus the wasp were too big for the MPE65, plus I was really too lazy to change lens in the field


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Bird dropping crab spider?  Thats not a very nice name!  Crazy looking arachnid.  :thumbup:


----------



## molested_cow

Wasp smoothies!


----------



## orionmystery

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Bird dropping crab spider?  Thats not a very nice name!  Crazy looking arachnid.  :thumbup:


 


molested_cow said:


> Wasp smoothies!



Thanks for looking and commenting.


----------



## Omofo

cool, there's also another little critter tagging along in the first pic.


----------



## orionmystery

Thanks Omofo.


----------

